# Laparoscopy exploration hope it's not too late :(



## crazycolacubes (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok I just need to have a rant, I've been ttc for 7 years and the Assisted conception unit in Chelsea and Westminster hospital have been treating me for infertility. They started off with 6 rounds of Clomid which did nothing, no ovulation. I had such a hrs time with the meds I took some time off and came back later. When I returned I was offered IVF as I was 34 and still hasn't conceived. I was granted 1 free live cycle of IVF and one free frozen cycle.  

Every time they scanned me they knew my left ovary was hard to find as it always sits higher than the right. Hence when we had the egg collection for the first ivf they shud have known already that it would be difficult to harvest from the left ovary right?!  Nevertheless we got 2 grade one embryos out of it and had both transferred. Unfortunately the HPT was negative. Ok so on to the next thing...what now?

Spoke to the specialist who asked me if I had ever had tests to see if my tubes are open ?! Of course I responded with a no, to his surprise....so basically it turned out that the consultant to was looking after me all those years ago wasted precious time and NHS money by giving me Clomid without checking if my tubes are open!  What the heck?! I was so angry but had to control myself.  So it turns out my second "free" frozen round is no longer free and will cost me £5k as they cudnt harvest enough eggs in the first cycle. Furthermore I have to have a laparoscopy to find out why my left ovary is sitting higher than the left, if my tubes are blocked and if I have any polyps, endo and all the other stuff.

I'm so frustrated and angry with their negligence! If they had done this laparoscopy earlier the problem may have been fixed earlier, now I'm obsessing about  what could be wrong or if there's anything wrong....

Has anyone else got one ovary that sits higher than the other? Is it really that abnormal? I know it's working cos the ovary was reacting well to stimms but just was too far to reach during the egg collection, however I just don't know what to think and need some advice from anyone who's been through a laparoscopy and anyone who's had one ovary higher than another?

Thank you so much in advance for your help and patience!

Much love

C3


----------



## Vicks87 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello Crazycolacubes

I am so sorry to read what you have been through. My situation is similar to yours in that I have just completed a round of Clomid when in fact an HSG I had done 2 weeks earlier showed that both tubes are infact blocked!

I was never given a follow up appointment after my HSG so when I received a phonecall informing me that I have been prescribed Clomid, I was relieved that my worrying had been for nothing. Things were obviously okay.

It wasn't until after my ultrasound and a Pregnyl trigger injection that I mentioned to the Nurse how relieved I was that my tubes weren't blocked... she looked at my notes and her face dropped... both tubes are completely blocked. I was gutted and really annoyed that this had happened. How could they have missed it?!

I too am now waiting for a laparoscopy and would appreciate any information on what to expect.

Keep me posted, I hope you don't end up waiting long.

Victoria xxx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi your treatment sounds appalling and I think you should look into it. I think lots of authorities have a fairly clear pathway to IVF treatment which means basically all the blood and sperm tests done, then  ulrasound and HSG then any laproscopic etc if needed then onto first line actual treatments like clomid. Certainly was the case for me. Have a good look into it I'd say as they may well have breached their own guidelines , then take some advice.

In terms of high sitting ovaries. I have one which is always more problemativ as it does tend to sit high and goes of on its little travels. It decided to attempt some circumnavigation of my uterus one cycle so couldn't be collected from unfortunately. Otherwise whilst high up and sometines moe of a challenge it can usually be seen and accessed with some abdominal pressure (ie a large nurse shoving down in the right direction). So all in all not sure it sitting high is a problem as long as they know how to resolve it)

Have had a laproscopy too, it was fine, not sure what you wanted to know about it though and if I start going on could be hours, any uestions just ask.

Maisy


----------



## Poppet27 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Crazycolacubes - I agree, as someone who has suffered massively at the hands of the NHS, your treatment and care sounds appalling! I am sending you massive empathy as someone who has been passed from pillar to post and still have no answers. I am so sorry that you have been treated this way!

I don't have experience with have a higher ovary, however I have had two Laparoscopies -and as I am typing I am realising my experience was not great and I don't want to worry you. I should start with, my first one was fine, they went in through my belly button and just above my bikini line, sometimes they go in either side of belly button as well. It was quick and when I woke up after a couple of hours I went home. Bed rest and lots of DVD's and ice cream to help recovery I think they say 2 weeks recovery. 
I wont talk about my second one because it was a very very very rare situation

I know several friends who have had laps and have had no problems at all.  

Good luck


----------

